# String question



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

This is probably a really stupid question but i have to ask it. when i first picked up the guitar and started learning to play, i went to the music store and got them to put on thicker strings, i believe there 10s not a 100% sure, but my problem is when i get to the higher strings up in the 15 and higher nothing seems to sound right, i play alot of heavy metal currently learning iron maiden songs and my high notes don't seem to come close to the sound at all, is it because im using thicker strings or i just cant do bends worth shit?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i play alot of 80's metal, i like 9's myself. 10's just don't bend the way i want them too, and i don't think they otherwise "sound right".
i'd be hard pressed to answer you if you asked me what i mean by that. 

gibson used to make a nickel string back in the day, and i loved those strings. 
the only decent ones i can find up here are d'addario. ernie ball super slinkys sound ok for about 2 weeks, but they break, stretch, and get flat spots too fast.
maybe this is too obvious but could you possibly need to play with the eq on your amp?


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I don't think that it has to do with the strings. Maybe the way you bend, as you say, must most probably the intonation : have you checked it ?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Lumberjackjosh said:


> This is probably a really stupid question but i have to ask it. when i first picked up the guitar and started learning to play, i went to the music store and got them to put on thicker strings, i believe there 10s not a 100% sure, but my problem is when i get to the higher strings up in the 15 and higher nothing seems to sound right, i play alot of heavy metal currently learning iron maiden songs and my high notes don't seem to come close to the sound at all, is it because im using thicker strings or i just cant do bends worth shit?


It's possible your strings are fretting-out when you bend. If you put heavier gauge strings on your guitar without getting it set up for that gauge, it's possible there are some dead spots on your fretboard where, when you bend, the notes don't ring out very clearly. You might need a small truss rod adjustment.


----------

